# Kitless: Fountain pen only?



## putnamm (Mar 10, 2016)

Why do I only see "kitless" fountain pens? Is it not possible to make a rollerball or other type of pen from scratch?


----------



## mredburn (Mar 10, 2016)

The only difference between making a fountain pen and rollerball is the front section. Whether you make a Foutain pen front section or Rollerball Front section/ nosecone,
 You can make them so they will interchange as well.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 10, 2016)

I have made dozens of kitless pens and I don't think ANY are fountain pens......:biggrin:


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 10, 2016)

In the recent BASH contest, there were several rollerballs and a ballpoint pen (as well as fountain pens). Pix in this thread.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 10, 2016)

Even "I" have made them. :biggrin::redface:


----------



## SteveG (Mar 10, 2016)

Even I, who keeps promising to START making kitless, will include RB's among those that I will make (when I start :tongue.


----------



## jalbert (Mar 10, 2016)

Made both. I happen to like fountain pens better so I make more of them.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 10, 2016)

Fountain pen collectors and users are more likely to pay for a custom pen than someone using a rollerball or ballpoint. 

I've done plenty of all 3 types but there is definitely more profit to be made with fountain pens.


----------



## david44 (Mar 11, 2016)

Just to add to this thread. Selling history 50%!  Lilac one completed Wednesday, sold the following Saturday. I can never work out why one pen sells quickly but another goes a year later.


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 11, 2016)

You see more fountain pens posted mainly bc that's what's in demand. I make rollerballs, ballpoints in twist or click, and dip pens. They all sell, but the biggest draw are the fountain pens.


----------



## corgicoupe (Mar 15, 2016)

Carl Fisher said:


> Fountain pen collectors and users are more likely to pay for a custom pen than someone using a rollerball or ballpoint.
> 
> I've done plenty of all 3 types but there is definitely more profit to be made with fountain pens.



More profit, or more sales?


----------

